# My parrots been sick, but things are on the mend



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've been a bit out of it because my quaker parrot has been sick. She's had issues with her foot which doesn't seem like much but when they are also your hands and something you are on almost all day feet do matter! 

I was just thinking she had hurt her toe or something and was tucking the hind toe under to favor it..

Well she wasn't doing well and a feared an infection like bumblefoot or something. She couldnt eat, had to sleep and stand on her good leg all the time so it was stressful for her. (and me!)

She had her vet visit today! Turns out she might have hurt her toe and when favoring it it just got stuck tucked under or she might have a nerve issue where her toes are curling in and her foot will get locked closed.

To fix this she has to wear a shoe that will hold the foot open and give her something to finally stand on. She can also climb and stuff.

I have no idea how they got it on there but they did! lol She's been biting at it too but I think its adorable. X)










Nom nom shoe!


















Hopefully she'll be on the mend soon! We've had her for years and she's sucha sweet girl. <3 Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very cute 

I hope she gets well soon


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Aww, poor parrot.

At least she has some new kicks to rock while convalescing!

What's her name, by the way?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Her name is buddy  I didn't name her lol.

The silly bird has spent the whole afternoon trying to chew it off. Looks like she'll have a nice dome collar by tuesday. 

Thanks for your comments guys.


----------

